# House Passes Bill To Fund Federal Vaccination Database



## RodISHI (Dec 4, 2021)

Disgusting politicians desire to give the corrupt CDC more money and power to track individuals medical information; which in turn CDC could use to try to go after those who desire to keep their natural immune system intact without the beast's intervention. They need to be de-funded not rewarded with more taxpayer funds.

_Eighty House Republicans voted with Democrats on Tuesday to pass the Immunization Infrastructure Modernization Act, which, if passed by the Senate and enacted, would fund a federal immunization database.


According to the bill, also known as HR 550, the government would provide $ 400 million in taxpayer dollars to fund “the modernization and data expansion of the immunization system,” a system otherwise defined as “a computerized database. confidential, population-based, which records immunization doses administered.  by any healthcare provider to persons located in the geographic area covered by this database.


The text specifically describes an expansion in the capacities of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) and the public health department and the capacity of state and local health departments, as well as public and private health care providers, to share health data with the federal government.


In a statement, the bill’s main sponsor, Democratic Representative Ann Kuster (NH), said the system would be used to “remind patients when to receive a recommended vaccine” and identify areas with low vaccination rates. to “ensure equitable distribution of vaccines.”   Notably, the bill has four Republican co-sponsors: Representatives Larry Bucshon (R-IN), James Baird (R-IN), David McKinley (R-WV) and Brian Fitzpatrick (R-PA).  No Democrats voted against the bill.... more at link_









						Good Word News | an integrated news site covering all the news from all over the world, with a new vision that covers all the news as it happens from our different sources.
					

Good Word News an integrated news site covering all the news from all over the world, with a new vision that covers all the news as it happens from our different sources.



					goodwordnews.com
				




List of 80 Republicans who voted YES

Bacon Nebraska
Baird Indiana
Banks Indiana
Barr Kentucky
Bilirakis Florida
Bucshon Indiana
Burgess Texas
Carl Alabama
Carter (GA) Georgia
Carter (TX) Texas
Cheney Wyoming
Cole Oklahoma
Comer Kentucky
Crenshaw Texas
Curtis Utah
Davis, Rodney Illinois
Diaz-Balart Florida
Dunn Florida
Fitzpatrick Pennsylvania
Fleischmann Tennessee
Fortenberry Nebraska
Gimenez Florida
Gonzales, Tony Texas
Gonzalez (OH) Ohio
Graves (MO) Missouri
Guthrie Kentucky
Herrera Beutler Washington
Hill Arkansas
Hinson Iowa
Hudson North Carolina
Huizenga Michigan
Jacobs (NY) New York
Johnson (OH) Ohio
Joyce (OH) Ohio
Joyce (PA) Pennsylvania
Katko New York
Keller Pennsylvania
Kim (CA) California
Kinzinger Illinois
Kustoff Tennessee
LaHood Illinois
Lesko Arizona
Letlow Louisiana
Long Missouri
Lucas Oklahoma
Luetkemeyer Missouri
McCarthy California
McCaul Texas
McClain Michigan
McHenry North Carolina
McKinley West Virginia
Meijer Michigan
Miller-Meeks Iowa
Moore (UT) Utah
Murphy (NC) North Carolina
Newhouse Washington
Owens Utah
Palazzo Mississippi
Palmer Alabama
Pence Indiana
Reed New York
Reschenthaler Pennsylvania
Rodgers (WA) Washington
Rogers (AL) Alabama
Rogers (KY) Kentucky
Salazar Florida
Schweikert Arizona
Smith (NJ) New Jersey
Smucker Pennsylvania
Stauber Minnesota
Stewart Utah
Thompson (PA) Pennsylvania
Turner Ohio
Upton Michigan
Wagner Missouri
Wenstrup Ohio
Westerman Arkansas
Wilson (SC) South Carolina
Womack Arkansas
Young Alaska


----------



## JGalt (Dec 4, 2021)

Fucking Rinocrats. May fuck be upon every one of them, may they all be primaried out at some point in time.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 4, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Disgusting politicians desire to give the corrupt CDC more money and power to track individuals medical information; which in turn CDC could use to try to go after those who desire to keep their natural immune system intact without the beast's intervention. They need to be de-funded not rewarded with more taxpayer funds.
> 
> _Eighty House Republicans voted with Democrats on Tuesday to pass the Immunization Infrastructure Modernization Act, which, if passed by the Senate and enacted, would fund a federal immunization database.
> 
> ...


A vaccination immunization database would provide insight into immunization gaps and how these gaps impact population health management. This actionable data informs patient outreach and education, and aids health care providers in assessing clinical care.  However, there are a lot of other reasons we need such a database other than data for research.  For example, validation of vaccine status by employers that require vaccines, replacement of proof of vaccination cards, and reminders of the need to update vaccines.  Vaccine requirement to fly, enter large public events, or dining and retail stores may not be that far off.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Dec 4, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Fucking Rinocrats. May fuck be upon every one of them, may they all be primaried out at some point in time.


Sometimes I think these were people the DNC recruited to run Repub..I swear to God that is off the wall, but I can't think of too many other reasons


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 4, 2021)

Flopper said:


> A vaccination immunization database would provide insight into immunization gaps and how these gaps impact population health management. This actionable data informs patient outreach and education, and aids health care providers in assessing clinical care.  However, there are a lot of reasons of other reasons we need such a database other than data for research.  For example, validation of vaccine status by employers that require vaccines, replacement of proof of vaccination cards, and reminders of the need updating vaccines.  Vaccine requirement to fly, enter large public events, or dining and retail stores may be that far off.


Nah, I think they have already abused the citizenry enough with their criminal crap. Its time to shut them all down.

Smoking gun confidential Pfizer document exposes FDA criminal cover-up of VACCINE DEATHS... they knew the jab was killing people in early 2021... three times more WOMEN than MEN 

Article excerpts

(Natural News) Thanks to the efforts of a group called Public Health and Medical Professionals for Transparency, we now have smoking gun confidential documents that show Pfizer and the FDA knew in early 2021 that *pfizer’s mRNA vaccines were killing thousands of people* and causing spontaneous abortions while damaging three times more women than men.


One confidential document in particular was part of a court-ordered release of FDA files that the FDA fought by claiming the agency should have 55 years to release this information. A court judge disagreed and ordered the release of 500 documents per month, and the very first batch of documents contained this bombshell entitled, “Cumulative Analysis of Post-Authorization Adverse Event Reports.”...


...

Pfizer told the FDA its mRNA covid vaccines can cause “enhanced disease” by making covid worse​
Also to the shock of many observers who are just now digging into this smoking gun document, Pfizer told the FDA under “Safety concerns” (section 3.1.2) that its mRNA injection could cause, “Vaccine-Associated Enhanced Disease (VAED), including Vaccine-associated Enhanced Respiratory Disease (VAERD).”


This means *the FDA knew the vaccine could sicken and kill patients who were later infected with covid*.


Under the label of “missing information,” Pfizer also told the FDA that it has no information about “Use in Pregnancy and lactation” nor covering “Use in Paediatric Individuals < 12 Years of Age.”


“Vaccine Effectiveness” was also listead as “Missing information” by Pfizer.


In other words, *Pfizer told the FDA its vaccines could kill people and that it had no information about vaccine effectiveness*, yet the FDA fraudulently pushed the vaccine as “safe and effective” anyway. Pfizer even told the FDA that it had no safety information about use in pregnant women, yet the FDA (and Fauci, the CDC, etc.) all pushed the vaccine for pregnant women, despite the utter lack of safety information...

...

Spontaneous abortions, neonatal death and other effects on pregnant women​
In the section labeled, “Use in Pregnancy and lactation,” the report discusses reports of the mRNA vaccine being linked to:


_spontaneous abortion (23), outcome pending (5), premature birth with neonatal death, spontaneous abortion with intrauterine death (2 each), spontaneous abortion with neonatal death, and normal outcome (1 each)._


Notice that “spontaneous abortion” represents by far the highest number in these reports. In other words, *the FDA knew this vaccine would kill unborn babies*, but they pushed it on pregnant women anyway.


All mRNA vaccines must be immediately halted, and FDA bureaucrats must be indicted and arrested​


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 4, 2021)

__





						About
					

About Jerry




					carl.house.gov


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Disgusting politicians desire to give the corrupt CDC more money and power to track individuals medical information; which in turn CDC could use to try to go after those who desire to keep their natural immune system intact without the beast's intervention. They need to be de-funded not rewarded with more taxpayer funds.
> 
> _Eighty House Republicans voted with Democrats on Tuesday to pass the Immunization Infrastructure Modernization Act, which, if passed by the Senate and enacted, would fund a federal immunization database.
> 
> ...


Get the fuck over the paranoiod bull shit. It is about public health. It is about national security. A sick country is not a secure or viable country. Privacy has its limits. The well being of the nation and the community come before your whiney bullshit. And , your "natural immune system is no match for Covid. If you think that it is, go rub your nose in it and see what happens


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 4, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Get the fuck over the paranoiod bull shit. It is about public health. It is about national security. A sick country is not a secure or viable country. Privacy has its limits. The well being of the nation and the community come before your whiney bullshit. And , your "natural immune system is no match for Covid. If you think that it is, go rub your nose in it and see what happens


When will the virtue signaling end.  Like a broken song of please kiss the Gov'ts ass.......fitting symbol of the DNC........over and over again.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 4, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Get the fuck over the paranoiod bull shit. It is about public health. It is about national security. A sick country is not a secure or viable country. Privacy has its limits. The well being of the nation and the community come before your whiney bullshit. And , your "natural immune system is no match for Covid. If you think that it is, go rub your nose in it and see what happens


Shove those lies about national security if we don't get a poison jab where the Sub doesn't shine.


----------



## sparky (Dec 4, 2021)

Flopper said:


> A vaccination immunization database would provide insight into immunization gaps and how these gaps impact population health management. This actionable data informs patient outreach and education, and aids health care providers in assessing clinical care.  However, there are a lot of other reasons we need such a database other than data for research.  For example, validation of vaccine status by *employers *that require vaccines, replacement of proof of vaccination cards, and reminders of the need to update vaccines.  Vaccine requirement to fly, enter *large public events*, or *dining* and *retail stores* may not be that far off.


methinks they can all_ k*ss my unvaxxed a**_ Flopper

~S~


----------



## sparky (Dec 4, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It is about public health








~S~


----------



## San Souci (Dec 4, 2021)

Flopper said:


> A vaccination immunization database would provide insight into immunization gaps and how these gaps impact population health management. This actionable data informs patient outreach and education, and aids health care providers in assessing clinical care.  However, there are a lot of other reasons we need such a database other than data for research.  For example, validation of vaccine status by employers that require vaccines, replacement of proof of vaccination cards, and reminders of the need to update vaccines.  Vaccine requirement to fly, enter large public events, or dining and retail stores may not be that far off.


It is Gov't over reach. I want the fuckin' Gov't OUT of my personal life. Big Brother IS watching.


----------



## WTF19 (Dec 4, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Get the fuck over the paranoiod bull shit. It is about public health. It is about national security. A sick country is not a secure or viable country. Privacy has its limits. The well being of the nation and the community come before your whiney bullshit. And , your "natural immune system is no match for Covid. If you think that it is, go rub your nose in it and see what happens


what a shame its not a crisis, dick-lick...AMERICA is sick, because of what the SCUM demonRATS are doing to HER
Get the fuck over the paranoid bullshit.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> what a shame its not a crisis, dick-lick...AMERICA is sick, because of what the SCUM demonRATS are doing to HER
> Get the fuck over the paranoid bullshit.


What the fuck are you blathering about? Wipe the spit off of your chin and try to calmly explain what the Democrats are doing to America and what it has ro do with Covid. Get a fucking grip!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 4, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What the fuck are you blathering about? Wipe the spit off of your chin and try to calmly explain what the Democrats are doing to America and what it has ro do with Covid. Get a fucking grip!


He said you suck.  Glad I could help out.


----------



## ClaireH (Dec 4, 2021)

Flopper said:


> A vaccination immunization database would provide insight into immunization gaps and how these gaps impact population health management. This actionable data informs patient outreach and education, and aids health care providers in assessing clinical care.  However, there are a lot of other reasons we need such a database other than data for research.  For example, validation of vaccine status by employers that require vaccines, replacement of proof of vaccination cards, and reminders of the need to update vaccines.  Vaccine requirement to fly, enter large public events, or dining and retail stores may not be that far off.


What I find interesting is this is going on at the same time that the US is creating an additional oversight health agency to an existing failed …check this out:

 “Two former NIH directors call for a cabinet-level department to formulate long-range science policy and oversee technology development.”









						The United States needs a department of technology and science policy
					

Two former NIH directors call for a cabinet-level department to formulate long-range science policy and oversee technology development.




					www.nature.com
				




So not only will we have one extra governmental oversite board deemed as a presidential cabinet to add to the mess, but they’re creating multiple layers? “Well, Good night!”  as my grandma used to exclaim in disbelief!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2021)

San Souci said:


> It is Gov't over reach. I want the fuckin' Gov't OUT of my personal life. Big Brother IS watching.


Feel free to relocate to a failed state like Yemen where there is no functioning goverment to bother you. Just be aware that those war lords and criminal gangs will have their way with you because there is no government to protect you and your AR 47  will only help so much before you are hanged and skinned


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> He said you suck.  Glad I could help out.


Brilliand dude! Just fucking brilliant!!!


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 4, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Brilliand dude! Just fucking brilliant!!!


Your welcome.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2021)

sparky said:


> methinks they can all_ k*ss my unvaxxed a**_ Flopper
> 
> ~S~


No one wants to kiss the ass of a corps


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Shove those lies about national security if we don't get a poison jab where the Sub doesn't shine.


WHAT!!?? Try making some sense!


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 4, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> When will the virtue signaling end.  Like a broken song of please kiss the Gov'ts ass.......fitting symbol of the DNC........over and over again.


It is not about virtue It is about common fucking sense. It is about staying alive.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 4, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It is not about virtue It is about common fucking sense. It is about staying alive.


Go hide then.  Maybe you'll be safe in the closet.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 4, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Nah, I think they have already abused the citizenry enough with their criminal crap. Its time to shut them all down.
> 
> Smoking gun confidential Pfizer document exposes FDA criminal cover-up of VACCINE DEATHS... they knew the jab was killing people in early 2021... three times more WOMEN than MEN
> 
> ...


You actually believe that crap. The source you listed, *Natural News* (formerly *NewsTarget*) is a far-right, anti-vaccination conspiracy theory and fake news website known for promoting alternative medicine, pseudoscience, and far-right extremism. 






						Natural News - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## San Souci (Dec 4, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Feel free to relocate to a failed state like Yemen where there is no functioning goverment to bother you. Just be aware that those war lords and criminal gangs will have their way with you because there is no government to protect you and your AR 47  will only help so much before you are hanged and skinned


I said my PERSONAL life ,Fucknut. I want all the Bureaucrats fired. Starting with Fauci.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 5, 2021)

Flopper said:


> You actually believe that crap. The source you listed, *Natural News* (formerly *NewsTarget*) is a far-right, anti-vaccination conspiracy theory and fake news website known for promoting alternative medicine, pseudoscience, and far-right extremism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes as a matter of fact I do and I also believe the thousands of people giving testimony about the damages vaccines have caused. Not only that the federal government has not done its due diligence on securing safety reviews as it was bound by law to do. Thus, you and your "crap" can take a hike off a short bridge with your surveillance via the current corrupt as hell CDC systems and big pharma.


----------



## sparky (Dec 5, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> No one wants to kiss the ass of a corps


yet far too_ many_ want to _kiss the a**_ of a fascist





~S~


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 5, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Fucking Rinocrats. May fuck be upon every one of them, may they all be primaried out at some point in time.



The people who take their place will be no different.  I keep telling you there is very little difference between the two parties and you always laugh at me...yet here we are with the proof.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 5, 2021)

Far too much information/power for the Fed Govt to have.  

Will they have to check the database before you can get on a plane or a city bus?  Does anyone think the Feds won't fuck it up and you will not be able to make your flight due to an error.    This is the same people that cashed my check for my taxes last year and then 9 months later sent me a letter telling me I had not filed my taxes for last year.   Imagine my fun time telling the IRS idiot that they had cashed my check so I had to have filed and he said "well, checks go to a different department".


----------



## JGalt (Dec 5, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> The people who take their place will be no different.  I keep telling you there is very little difference between the two parties and you always laugh at me...yet here we are with the proof.



Even if you had a President and both houses of Congress filled to the brim with independents, here will always be x amount of them who will lean to one side or the other. Government is not a perfect machine.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Dec 5, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Even if you had a President and both houses of Congress filled to the brim with independents, here will always be x amount of them who will lean to one side or the other. Government is not a perfect machine.



Which is why we need more than two viable parties.   Make it so the two parties are not guaranteed a seat at the table no matter how much they fuck us over


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Dec 5, 2021)

Good to see they are taking this seriously. I hope the Senate passes it now


----------



## sparky (Dec 5, 2021)

Golfing Gator said:


> Far too much information/power for the Fed Govt to have.


which is _really_ what this is _all _about

~S~


----------



## playtime (Dec 5, 2021)

good.  this will cut down the fraudulent vaxx cards.


----------



## WTF19 (Dec 5, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What the fuck are you blathering about? Wipe the spit off of your chin and try to calmly explain what the Democrats are doing to America and what it has ro do with Covid. Get a fucking grip!


yo, dick-lick......Get the fuck over the paranoid bullshit.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 6, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> yo, dick-lick......Get the fuck over the paranoid bullshit.


Im paranoid???









						Far-Right Extremists Unite to Peddle COVID-19 Vaccine Disinformation | Right Wing Watch
					

From QAnon adherents to full-blown white supremacists, far-right extremists appear to be uniting in their quest to undermine the COVID-19 vaccine. As the




					www.rightwingwatch.org


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Dec 6, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It is not about virtue It is about common fucking sense. It is about staying alive.



Yeah, you *really* need to be afraid of a bug that has a 99.7 survival rate. You truly are a frightened little child.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 7, 2021)

Flopper said:


> A vaccination immunization database would provide insight into immunization gaps and how these gaps impact population health management. This actionable data informs patient outreach and education, and aids health care providers in assessing clinical care.  However, there are a lot of other reasons we need such a database other than data for research.  For example, validation of vaccine status by employers that require vaccines, replacement of proof of vaccination cards, and reminders of the need to update vaccines.  Vaccine requirement to fly, enter large public events, or dining and retail stores may not be that far off.



No, the federal govt doesn't need to know about an individuals medical, immunization files, certs. Simple as that.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 7, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> No, the federal govt doesn't need to know about an individuals medical, immunization files, certs. Simple as that.


In matters of public health thet most certainly do


			https://crsreports.congress.gov/product/pdf/R/R46745


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 7, 2021)

playtime said:


> good.  this will cut down the fraudulent vaxx cards.


Show me your papers.  Yoyr papers are not in order. lmao  You Nazi wanna be.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 7, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> In matters of public health thet most certainly do
> 
> 
> https://crsreports.congress.gov/product/pdf/R/R46745



Nonsense.  A 99.7 survival rate virus isnt a public threat.  If it were a marburg, ebola, smallpox outbreak with a kill ratio of 30-70 percent then yeah.  The courts have shut down every biden vaccine mandate except the military.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 7, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Show me your papers.  Yoyr papers are not in order. lmao  You Nazi wanna be.


I see you share the same mental deficiencies as Marjory Taylor Green


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 7, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Nonsense.  A 99.7 survival rate virus isnt a public threat.  If it were a marburg, ebola, smallpox outbreak with a kill ratio of 30-70 percent then yeah.  The courts have shut down every biden vaccine mandate except the military.


What is "servival" Where do you get your information froM 770k people did not survive. Tens of thousands of others are suffering the dibilitating effects of long covid. What the fuck is wrong with you people??!!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 7, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> What is "servival" Where do you get your information froM 770k people did not survive. Tens of thousands of others are suffering the dibilitating effects of long covid. What the fuck is wrong with you people??!!



According to the CDC, 160,000,000 were infected, 770,000 died. That's a 99.95 percent survival rate.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 7, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> According to the CDC, 160,000,000 were infected, 770,000 died. That's a 99.95 percent survival rate.


Fuck the percentage. That is still a lot of dead people. And that percentage varies greatly by demographic . Many groups fare far worse And you are ignoring the 15% or more suffering from life changing long term covid, That is another 240K people many of whom are no longer productive andare on disability instead of paying taxes. WHAT the FUCK is wrong with you?

Oh and that 160M number of infections   is world wide which you used to calculate the death rate using US deaths. The actual rate of infection in the US is estimated to be between 35 and 49 million. Try again. How fucking dishonest can you people be?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 7, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Fuck the percentage. That is still a lot of dead people. And that percentage varies greatly by demographic . Many groups fare far worse And you are ignoring the 15% or more suffering from life changing long term covid, That is another 240K people many of whom are no longer productive andare on disability instead of paying taxes. WHAT the FUCK is wrong with you?
> 
> Oh and that 160M number of infections   is world wide which you used to calculate the death rate using US deaths. The actual rate of infection in the US is estimated to be between 35 and 49 million. Try again. How fucking dishonest can you people be?



According to the CDC, it was about 150 million that have already been infected.  Probably way more, I'm just using conservative numbers.









						Cases, Data, and Surveillance
					

Cases, data, and surveillance to track and analyze COVID-19.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 7, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> I see you share the same mental deficiencies as Marjory Taylor Green


Cool   I too think your side is full of Fascist Pricks.

Thanks.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 7, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Fuck the percentage. That is still a lot of dead people. And that percentage varies greatly by demographic . Many groups fare far worse And you are ignoring the 15% or more suffering from life changing long term covid, That is another 240K people many of whom are no longer productive andare on disability instead of paying taxes. WHAT the FUCK is wrong with you?
> 
> Oh and that 160M number of infections   is world wide which you used to calculate the death rate using US deaths. The actual rate of infection in the US is estimated to be between 35 and 49 million. Try again. How fucking dishonest can you people be?


Then start handing out the evil CHEAP MEDS like other countries as soon as people get positive.  

But HEY............We're NUMBER 1 with the Shittiest stats on planet earth.  Including all those places with very little vaccinations.  Imagine that.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 7, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> According to the CDC, it was about 150 million that have already been infected.  Probably way more, I'm just using conservative numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most people have had it now even if they don't know it.  They have had a taste of it.  Most walk right through it.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 7, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Most people have had it now even if they don't know it.  They have had a taste of it.  Most walk right through it.



Yeah, my sister and mom were in the same car with my aunt who had it, sneezing, coughing, fever...... but they never got a sniffle.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Yes as a matter of fact I do and I also believe the thousands of people giving testimony about the damages vaccines have caused. Not only that the federal government has not done its due diligence on securing safety reviews as it was bound by law to do. Thus, you and your "crap" can take a hike off a short bridge with your surveillance via the current corrupt as hell CDC systems and big pharma.


I could refute your statements but it would be a waste of time.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 7, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Yeah, my sister and mom were in the same car with my aunt who had it, sneezing, coughing, fever...... but they never got a sniffle.


And they were lucky just as a vaccinated  person wearing a mask, standing in line behind an infected person is unlucky and catches it and end up in the hospital.  Epidemics are a probability game.  Our actions can increase or decrease the odds but we can never get those odds to 100% or 0.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 8, 2021)

Flopper said:


> I could refute your statements but it would be a waste of time.


Are you going to refute Pfizer's own reports to the FDA about their vaccine will kill people too?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 8, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> According to the CDC, it was about 150 million that have already been infected.  Probably way more, I'm just using conservative numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


770K Dead
240K Disabled
Bodies in refrierated trailers 
Shove your percentages


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 8, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Are you going to refute Pfizer's own reports to the FDA about their vaccine will kill people too?


Lets see the report and let's compare the number of adverse reactions and deaths cause by the vaccine as compared to the illnesses and deaths from Covid among the unvaccinated


----------



## Flopper (Dec 8, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Are you going to refute Pfizer's own reports to the FDA about their vaccine will kill people too?


More misinformation mostly coming from social media.


*Blatantly misleading headlines have circulated on social media stating that that "FDA experts conclude Pfizer vaccines kill 2 people for every 1 saved"  following the FDA meeting on boosters, causing some alarm.*
*Contrary to a claim made by ex-Pfizer scientist Michael Yeadon, there’s no evidence to say COVID-19 vaccines are “50 times more likely” to kill children than COVID-19 itself.*
*Facebook removes claim that mRNA vaccines have kill over 100,000 people in the US.*









						Fact Check-No evidence to support claim by ex-Pfizer scientist on COVID-19 vaccine safety in children
					

Contrary to a claim made by ex-Pfizer scientist Michael Yeadon, there’s no evidence to say COVID-19 vaccines are “50 times more likely” to kill children than COVID-19 itself.




					www.reuters.com
				












						Fact Check-No evidence to support claim by ex-Pfizer scientist on COVID-19 vaccine safety in children
					

Contrary to a claim made by ex-Pfizer scientist Michael Yeadon, there’s no evidence to say COVID-19 vaccines are “50 times more likely” to kill children than COVID-19 itself.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 8, 2021)

Flopper said:


> More misinformation mostly coming from social media.
> 
> 
> *Blatantly misleading headlines have circulated on social media stating that that "FDA experts conclude Pfizer vaccines kill 2 people for every 1 saved"  following the FDA meeting on boosters, causing some alarm.*
> ...


Some dumb fucks will believe anything


----------



## Flopper (Dec 8, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Some dumb fucks will believe anything


Typically, these people who pass on false news, think the material is likely to be true, or have beliefs consistent with it. They are likely to have previous familiarity with the materials. They are likely to be younger, male, and less educated.  They also have a very high level of distrust of institutions that society trusts such as government, media, higher education, and major corporations.  In short,  they are more likely to trust information from unknown sources than the major institutions that Americans rely for information.









						Why do people spread false information online? The effects of message and viewer characteristics on self-reported likelihood of sharing social media disinformation
					

Individuals who encounter false information on social media may actively spread it further, by sharing or otherwise engaging with it. Much of the spread of disinformation can thus be attributed to human action. Four studies (total N = 2,634) explored the effect of message attributes...




					journals.plos.org


----------



## WTF19 (Dec 9, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It is not about virtue It is about common fucking sense. It is about staying alive.


common sense?---you have none---go continue to live your pathetic life in a paranoid state(demonRAT)
we are still alive,  and we didn't bend to this corrupt, compromised, fucked, administration.....
you, as a shit stain sheep, are doing exactly what the sack of oatmeal, and the rest of the SCUM demonRATS want from you----what a good sheep you are---maybe someday, you will be smart enough to see through this corrupted, beijing xiden regime(doubtful)


----------



## Peace (Dec 9, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Get the fuck over the paranoiod bull shit. It is about public health. It is about national security. A sick country is not a secure or viable country. Privacy has its limits. The well being of the nation and the community come before your whiney bullshit. And , your "natural immune system is no match for Covid. If you think that it is, go rub your nose in it and see what happens


Most NBA is players have gotten the Jab and still contract the virus and fall ill, and yet your daft ass ignores this!

The Data base should be done because then it could show how phony those on the left are saying they got the jab when they didn’t…


----------



## WTF19 (Dec 9, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Some dumb fucks will believe anything


as the dumb fuck describes ITSELF


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 9, 2021)

Liars going to lie and try to keep pushing their lies and claim they have fact checkers to back up their lies. 

Flopper and TheProgressivePatriot you are both ignorant scum pushing a vile murderous agenda. 

Two dead, one still in ICU all after getting the jab. That doesn't even cover the long term side effects the other will have later. Three out of 28 and they all get covid still after the killer jab.








						Two sisters at Villa Hills monastery die from COVID-19 after 28 test positive
					

VILLA HILLS, Ky. (WKRC) - A COVID-19 outbreak at a Northern Kentucky monastery claimed the lives of two nuns as more than two dozen other sisters tested positive. The question is: How did the coronavirus get in? During the pandemic, the sisters of St. Walburg closed the monastery to visitors and...




					local12.com


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 9, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Liars going to lie and try to keep pushing their lies and claim they have fact checkers to back up their lies.
> 
> Flopper and TheProgressivePatriot you are both ignorant scum pushing a vile murderous agenda.
> 
> ...


How stupid are you anyway. Did you read what you posted? The outbreak occurred after they got the *first shot .* The two who died were elderly. So what is the point that you are trying to make EXACTLY.

What exactly are we lying about ? murderous agenda.? Are you fucking serious??  Before you call anyone "ignorant scum" you should look in the mirror


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 9, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> How stupid are you anyway. Did you read what you posted? The outbreak occurred after they got the *first shot .* The two who died were elderly. So what is the point that you are trying to make EXACTLY.
> 
> What exactly are we lying about ? murderous agenda.? Are you fucking serious??  Before you call anyone "ignorant scum" you should look in the mirror


Nah. I got it right on the money about what you are.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 9, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Most NBA is players have gotten the Jab and still contract the virus and fall ill, and yet your daft ass ignores this!
> 
> The Data base should be done because then it could show how phony those on the left are saying they got the jab when they didn’t…


What the fuck are you jabbering about. Some people who are vaxxed do get sick. No one is denying that . I have seen nothing about a widespread outbreak in the NBA Some anecdotal crap about a few people geting sick does not refute the extensiveevidence that the Vaxx protects against Covid


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Dec 9, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Nah. I got it right on the money about what you are.


Thats all that you have to say? Obviously you can't defend the bullshit that you posted which I shot down.


----------



## Ivan88 (Dec 9, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Nah, I think they have already abused the citizenry enough with their criminal crap. Its time to shut them all down.
> 
> Smoking gun confidential Pfizer document exposes FDA criminal cover-up of VACCINE DEATHS... they knew the jab was killing people in early 2021... three times more WOMEN than MEN
> 
> ...


Amazing that so many people ignore the evidence posted by *RodISHI* above. Shows how dumbed down and deluded so many so called Americans are. Maybe Lord Esau is correct to inject them with population elimination drugs.
Amazing that folks are still arguing about politicians which are mostly part of the problem whether they are crats or cans. Voting is like choosing which arm you want those criminals to break.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 9, 2021)

_Researchers at King’s College London have raised concerns that the recently vaccinated could be inadvertently spreading the virus,









						Vaccine ‘side-effects’ might actually be Covid, study warns
					

Early Covid-19 symptoms mirror vaccine side effects, according to a recent study that warns people who suffer headaches, fatigue, or fever after being jabbed to assume they have been infected, get tested, and isolate themselves.




					www.rt.com
				



_


Ivan88 said:


> Amazing that so many people ignore the evidence posted by *RodISHI* above. Shows how dumbed down and deluded so many so called Americans are. Maybe Lord Esau is correct to inject them with population elimination drugs.
> Amazing that folks are still arguing about politicians which are mostly part of the problem whether they are crats or cans. Voting is like choosing which arm you want those criminals to break.


Truth isn't in them.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 10, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Thats all that you have to say? Obviously you can't defend the bullshit that you posted which I shot down.


Your dud shots and lies are as worthless as you and the whacko greedy big pharma creeps...





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 10, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> 770K Dead
> 240K Disabled
> Bodies in refrierated trailers
> Shove your percentages


More Fear and Death Porn from you. 

Cheap drugs like other countries and this shit wouldn't have happened.  You are the VIRUS BRO.


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 10, 2021)

The FDA and CDC profiteers have not been truthful and again our government does not need to track us as if we are their property or dogs because we do not belong to them. Every government involved and agencies involved actually needs to be fully defunded after pulling this crap.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Flopper (Dec 10, 2021)

WTF19 said:


> common sense?---you have none---go continue to live your pathetic life in a paranoid state(demonRAT)
> we are still alive,  and we didn't bend to this corrupt, compromised, fucked, administration.....
> you, as a shit stain sheep, are doing exactly what the sack of oatmeal, and the rest of the SCUM demonRATS want from you----what a good sheep you are---maybe someday, you will be smart enough to see through this corrupted, beijing xiden regime(doubtful)


In all major epidemic, there is always a significant portion of the population that will resist government mandates and pressure from society to prevent the spread of the disease.  You are part of the 15% to 20% of the population that will steadfastly resist.  Before the first case came to American,  epidemiologists were planning America's response to the virus knowing quite well that up to 20% of the population would not cooperate.  What you are doing is nothing new.  It is expected and is as old as epidemics.  Without your help we will conquer this virus, it will just take longer, cost us more lives, and financial hardship.


----------



## WTF19 (Dec 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> In all major epidemic, there is always a significant portion of the population that will resist government mandates and pressure from society to prevent the spread of the disease.  You are part of the 15% to 20% of the population that will steadfastly resist.  Before the first case came to American,  epidemiologists were planning America's response to the virus knowing quite well that up to 20% of the population would not cooperate.  What you are doing is nothing new.  It is expected and is as old as epidemics.  Without your help we will conquer this virus, it will just take longer, cost us more lives, and financial hardship.


what a shame that the sheep that got the jab, are the ones being affected...hmmmm.....sounds like a hell of a 'vaccine'....but hey, when you turn into a gullible sheep, and can't think for yourself......
so, with your help, the chinese flu, w/a death rate of less than 1%, will stick around, because of the sheep, and   your body will suffer, and  will be the cause of other deaths....
you are part of the gullible.....good luck
i rely on MY immune system to defend me---damn, its working perfect thus far


----------



## task0778 (Dec 11, 2021)

That mother fucking database is nothing more than a way to target the political opposition to attack and harass them at every opportunity.  IOW, Cancel Culture on steroids.


----------



## justinacolmena (Dec 11, 2021)

JGalt said:


> Fucking Rinocrats. May fuck be upon every one of them, may they all be primaried out at some point in time.


Nazis.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 12, 2021)

task0778 said:


> That mother fucking database is nothing more than a way to target the political opposition to attack and harass them at every opportunity.  IOW, Cancel Culture on steroids.


LOL

It is watered down accounting by Pharma.  The official data has already been filtered from that site before you see it.

Fine.  You don't like it.  Let's get rid of it.  Repeal the get out of jail Free Card from 1985 and allow lawsuits again on vaccine claims.  Over 3000 claims have been filed against Covid vaccines so far.  Not a cent has been payed.  The vaccine court is a joke.  And so is this.  

Were sorry you husband died after our jab.  We are sorry you are about to lose everything.  And WE DENY YOUR CLAIM.

Utter BS system set up by Pharma and owned by Pharma


----------



## sparky (Dec 13, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> In matters of public health thet most certainly do
> 
> 
> https://crsreports.congress.gov/product/pdf/R/R46745


Under the United States’ federalist system, states and the federal government share regulatory authority over public health matters, with states traditionally exercising the bulk of the authority in this area pursuant to their general police power. This power authorizes states, *within constitutional limits*, to enact laws “to provide for the public health, safety, and morals” of the states’ inhabitants. In contrast to this general power, the federal government’s powers are confined to those enumerated in the Constitution.






~S~


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 13, 2021)

task0778 said:


> That mother fucking database is nothing more than a way to target the political opposition to attack and harass them at every opportunity.  IOW, Cancel Culture on steroids.


Pardon my last post.  Was not intended to hit you.


----------



## task0778 (Dec 13, 2021)

eagle1462010 said:


> Pardon my last post.  Was not intended to hit you.


No prob.  It's funny, the Left loves a woman's right to choose an abortion, which according to the Supreme Court's decision to grant that right is based in turn on their flimsy interpretation of a right to privacy.  And yet here we are, denying a right to privacy when it suits their purpose.


----------



## francoHFW (Dec 13, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Sometimes I think these were people the DNC recruited to run Repub..I swear to God that is off the wall, but I can't think of too many other reasons


I don't I don't know the newest GOP base jargon. Who are you talking about. These guys are just terrified of the orange clown and Rupert Murdoch and internet nutjobs omg poor America. This pandemic may go on until we have a real mandate, though we may be the last country to do it because we has a craziest crazies of all and the most!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 23, 2021)

sparky said:


> methinks they can all_ k*ss my unvaxxed a**_ Flopper
> 
> ~S~


All we need to end this madness is a new administration.


----------



## badbob85037 (Dec 24, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> Disgusting politicians desire to give the corrupt CDC more money and power to track individuals medical information; which in turn CDC could use to try to go after those who desire to keep their natural immune system intact without the beast's intervention. They need to be de-funded not rewarded with more taxpayer funds.
> 
> _Eighty House Republicans voted with Democrats on Tuesday to pass the Immunization Infrastructure Modernization Act, which, if passed by the Senate and enacted, would fund a federal immunization database.
> 
> ...


You know the BATF back in to 80's took a couple million they had laying around and the form to buy a gun that by law is destroyed after the sales is completed  had been sating in warehouses and started to deteriorate. So they started to micro-film them. They were caught. They were told to destroy the film and their next years budget was cut a couple million.. This is the perfect opportunity to jail the whole lot of them. They are abusing their power and it's every Americans duty to drag them from power and heald until thy can be tried in citizen appointed courts. The rest of us can start rounding up hemp ropes.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 24, 2021)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Get the fuck over the paranoiod bull shit. It is about public health. It is about national security. A sick country is not a secure or viable country. Privacy has its limits. The well being of the nation and the community come before your whiney bullshit. And , your "natural immune system is no match for Covid. If you think that it is, go rub your nose in it and see what happens


“National security?”
Get real.


----------



## tahuyaman (Dec 24, 2021)

Deny would we need a national data base listing who has benn vaccinated?


----------



## tahuyaman (Dec 24, 2021)

Flopper said:


> A vaccination immunization database would provide insight into immunization gaps and how these gaps impact population health management. This actionable data informs patient outreach and education, and aids health care providers in assessing clinical care.  However, there are a lot of other reasons we need such a database other than data for research.  For example, validation of vaccine status by employers that require vaccines, replacement of proof of vaccination cards, and reminders of the need to update vaccines.  Vaccine requirement to fly, enter large public events, or dining and retail stores may not be that far off.


What other data bases are required?  Should we develop one dealing with women having an abortion?


----------



## Quasar44 (Dec 25, 2021)

RodISHI 
The  GOP is just as nefarious and unconstitutional as the Demarats
  I feel like America is lost and dead


----------



## Quasar44 (Dec 25, 2021)

Utterly non American and unconstitutional 

Where is the fake USSC of hacks


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 25, 2021)

Quasar44 said:


> RodISHI
> The  GOP is just as nefarious and unconstitutional as the Demarats
> I feel like America is lost and dead


I agree that there are a lot of Republicans lacking when it comes to representing the people who vote them into office as they should. They have also had opportunities to clean some of the unconstitutional crap up and have failed to do so.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Dec 25, 2021)

RodISHI said:


> I agree that there are a lot of Republicans lacking when it comes to representing the people who vote them into office as they should. They have also had opportunities to clean some of the unconstitutional crap up and have failed to do so.


Because they are just as corrupt as the left.  They didn't join the millionaires club by accident.


----------



## wamose (Dec 25, 2021)

Nosey bastards.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jan 9, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Get the fuck over the paranoiod bull shit. It is about public health. It is about national security. A sick country is not a secure or viable country. Privacy has its limits. The well being of the nation and the community come before your whiney bullshit. And , your "natural immune system is no match for Covid. If you think that it is, go rub your nose in it and see what happens


Is that why Biden and Harris allowed an unknown number of unvaxxed, untested illegal aliens into the country? For our safety and security? You folks are something else.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jan 9, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> Feel free to relocate to a failed state like Yemen where there is no functioning goverment to bother you. Just be aware that those war lords and criminal gangs will have their way with you because there is no government to protect you and your AR 47  will only help so much before you are hanged and skinned


Sounds a lot like Chicago, the community Obama organized.


----------



## rupol2000 (Jan 26, 2022)

RodISHI said:


> Notably, the bill has four Republican co-sponsors: Representatives Larry Bucshon (R-IN), James Baird (R-IN), David McKinley (R-WV) and Brian Fitzpatrick (R-PA).


The Republican Party has disintegrated, leaving only a label. Trump is not a Republican either.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 28, 2022)

Flopper said:


> A vaccination immunization database would provide insight into immunization gaps and how these gaps impact population health management. This actionable data informs patient outreach and education, and aids health care providers in assessing clinical care.  However, there are a lot of other reasons we need such a database other than data for research.  For example, validation of vaccine status by employers that require vaccines, replacement of proof of vaccination cards, and reminders of the need to update vaccines.  Vaccine requirement to fly, enter large public events, or dining and retail stores may not be that far off.


Baloney.  It lets them id those who refused the jab to fuck with later.  Our medical is none of their damned business.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 28, 2022)

eagle1462010 said:


> Baloney.  It lets them id those who refused the jab to fuck with later.  Our medical is none of their damned business.


It is everyone's  business. It is about public health. Getting vaxxed is not just about you, you selfish, ignorant prick!


----------



## Rogue AI (Jan 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It is everyone's  business. It is about public health. Getting vaxxed is not just about you, you selfish, ignorant prick!


Just get the vaxx if you're scared, it's safe and effective, no need to violate the privacy of the non-lab rats.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 28, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> Just get the vaxx if you're scared, it's safe and effective, no need to violate the privacy of the non-lab rats.


As I said, it is not just about you. If you do not want the vax, just say in your basement away from us. Do not go out in public, and if you still get sick, do not go to the hospital and take up a bed need for those who acted responsibly to stay well.


----------



## Rogue AI (Jan 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> As I said, it is not just about you. If you do not want the vax, just say in your basement away from us. Do not go out in public, and if you still get sick, do not go to the hospital and take up a bed need for those who acted responsibly to stay well.


No thanks, you fucking fascist. Crawl back under your rock, sooner or later someone will come by to tell it's time for your next booster. Until then stay scared and stay out of the way of those who aren't.


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Jan 28, 2022)

Rogue AI said:


> No thanks, you fucking fascist. Crawl back under your rock, sooner or later someone will come by to tell it's time for your next booster. Until then stay scared and stay out of the way of those who aren't.


You jerks are a menace to society. You probably will claim to be a patriot but you are undermining  the well being of your country and fellow Americans. Ask not what your country can do for you....We could be out of this mess if it were not for people like you

I am not afraid. I am vaxxed and boosted and healthy. YOU need to be afraid


----------



## Rogue AI (Jan 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You jerks are a menace to society. You probably will claim to be a patriot but you are undermining  the well being of your country and fellow Americans. Ask not what your country can do for you....We could be out of this mess if it were not for people like you
> 
> I am not afraid. I am vaxxed and boosted and healthy. YOU need to be afraid


No, we are citizens, some are patriotic, some aren't, like any group in America. We simply choose not to be big pharma lab rats. You are deluding yourself if you think this thing would be any different if the country was 100% vaxxed.

Every day the mortality rate drops, as more and more tests prove just how survivable this is. If anyone should be afraid, it's the lab rats, nobody, not even your gods at big pharma knows the long term effects of the jab.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> It is everyone's  business. It is about public health. Getting vaxxed is not just about you, you selfish, ignorant prick!


Fuck off.  It's none of your damned business.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Jan 28, 2022)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> You jerks are a menace to society. You probably will claim to be a patriot but you are undermining  the well being of your country and fellow Americans. Ask not what your country can do for you....We could be out of this mess if it were not for people like you
> 
> I am not afraid. I am vaxxed and boosted and healthy. YOU need to be afraid


So now you are begging for people to be afraid.........Make me a damn sandwich.


----------

